# Worldwide Distribution



## ben_coombs (May 30, 2012)

Hi everyone,I was just interested to find out, just say a huge billion dollar company came to you offering to buy your photograph for world distribution for 1 year with advertising on products, poster, pos, etc how much would you sell the image for?Thank you!


----------



## KmH (May 30, 2012)

I would only sell use licensing, not the photograph itself (copyright).

That would depend on what media types would be involved, and how many impression of each - packaging, point-of-sale, print, video, TV, coupons, direct mail, WWW, etc.

Also at issue would be if their usage would be exclusive or non-exclusive. Exclusive use costs quite a bit more than non-exclusive use.

Essentially, one would charge a % of the worldwide total media buy, per year.


----------



## ben_coombs (May 30, 2012)

But approximately what would the average price be for the licensing? 

Thank you for your help!


----------



## ben_coombs (May 30, 2012)

And it would be exclusive.


----------



## KmH (May 30, 2012)

There would not be an average price.

What country are you in, and would you be dealing directly with the corporation, or the advertising agency(s) it uses?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 30, 2012)

$2000


----------



## o hey tyler (May 30, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> $2000



I was going to say... 

ONE BILLION DOLLARS! 







But yes, OP. It does rely on a variety of factors. There's no "average price" for a usage license.


----------



## ben_coombs (May 30, 2012)

KmH said:
			
		

> There would not be an average price.
> 
> What country are you in, and would you be dealing directly with the corporation, or the advertising agency(s) it uses?



Im based in Australia, dealing with the corporation directly.


----------



## KmH (May 31, 2012)

Hopefully, someone from Australia will chime in.

Good luck.


----------



## Trever1t (May 31, 2012)

Have you sold many or is this your first offer? I'd want a fair price but then again keep it low enough to not make them look elsewhere. Use rights only as mentioned above.


----------



## KmH (May 31, 2012)

If he had sold any in remotely similar circumstances before, he wouldn't need to ask.

When an inexperienced business person does business with a corporation (or experienced business person), the inexperienced business person usually gets some very expensive experience.


----------



## Trever1t (May 31, 2012)

Touche'


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 1, 2012)

Ask them what kind of budget are we working with, let them throw out the first number.


----------

